# APR A01 Flow-Formed Wheels Now Available!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR’s Flow-Formed Wheels are manufactured using the latest strengthening and weight savings techniques to provide an attractive solution ready for the street and track.

Product Page

*Quick Facts:*


Flow-formed aluminum design
Light-weight (21 LBS / 9.5 KG @ 19x8.5” ET45)
5x112mm Bolt Pattern
66.5mm center bore with included 57.1mm interlocking hub-centric ring
DOT, VIA, and JWL certified (TUV tests passed, pending certification)
Hyper Silver and Gunmetal Grey colors available
Removable center-caps (Also fits VW 7L6601149B & Audi 8T0601170A center caps)
Designed for use with OEM-style and length ball seat lug bolts
Anti-slip machining feature to help prevent tire-to-wheel rotation
Finite Element Analysis (FEA) designed to minimize weight, yet retain a 700 KG load rating
Lifetime warranty against manufacturer defects and 1 year on wheel finish

US Pricing Details on our Website



More info on our Product Page


----------

